# Need a cold water cleaning crew.



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Get two or three true SAE, and maybe a few larger, non-eatable size snails with one assassin to keep the population in check.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Ramshorn snails!


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Borneo suckers might work?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

borneo suckers are good. I've often seen amano shrimp in coldwater tanks too


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> Ramshorn snails!


If you want any, I'll send them to you for the price of shipping. I've got more than I know what to do with.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

If its clean up crew your looking for to clean up uneaten food. Not sludge or poop. Get some Mystery Snails. As for glass cleaning, the best thing is cleaning it yourself. The only thing I've seen successfully clean glass is a Nerite snail, but still they don't do a great job.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

and not to mention goldfish eat everything, so shrimp and ramshorns prolly won't work. Maybe get a magnetic algae scraper?


----------



## lstorns (Aug 7, 2010)

I like japanese trapdoor snails. they like a cooler temp and don't lay hundreds of eggs at a time. My other snails have all gone but big momma and her couple kids are still around.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> If you want any, I'll send them to you for the price of shipping. I've got more than I know what to do with.


Do you have any assassin snails? For the Rams Horn snails, how much to ship to 95330?

-Don


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

The suggestion for japanese trapdoor snails is a good one. They are great, beautiful snails with a lot of personality (for a snail). And they LOVE colder water.

I'm afraid your goldfish will eat any ramshorn snails introduced into the tank, they're just too small and fragile. You can get pretty good sized japanese trapdoor snails on ebay though.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just use a scrub pad. The trade off with snails is tons of tiny poo.


----------

